
Kids can't use computers and this is why it should worry you - jedisct1
http://www.coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/
======
bradknowles
This article is as valid and good today as it was in 2013 when it was created.

Thanks for reminding us of our recent history!

